# Weeds can be great



## davholla (Jul 16, 2020)

All of these were from one large weed in my garden
Episyrphus balteatus (f)



IMG_4942Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Female crap spider Misumena vatia.  I under exposed this to get all the detail on her body




IMG_4938Crabspiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_4926CrabSpiderv4 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Episyrphus balteatus



IMG_4789Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Eupeodes luniger (f)




IMG_4932Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Buff tailed bumble bee



BumblebeeIMG_4900 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 16, 2020)

Good set but there is no such thing as a weed, it's only a plant growing in the wrong place...


----------



## Space Face (Jul 16, 2020)

Your macro shooting has improved.  I like how now you are obtaining different angles of the subjects rather than just shooting them from above.  This makes them so much interesting.

These are a stop or two overexposed which hasn't helped the finer detail of the eyes etc.  Just needs the ISO (I noticed on Flickr you used 1600) or dial the flash back a tad.  Good efforts tho and as I said an improvement.


----------



## davholla (Jul 16, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Your macro shooting has improved.  I like how now you are obtaining different angles of the subjects rather than just shooting them from above.  This makes them so much interesting.
> 
> These are a stop or two overexposed which hasn't helped the finer detail of the eyes etc.  Just needs the ISO (I noticed on Flickr you used 1600) or dial the flash back a tad.  Good efforts tho and as I said an improvement.


Thank you very much, unfortunately my flash is having a problem at the moment hence the problem with exposure - I will keep an eye on that.
Flash issue with Canon Speedlite and EOS RP

Sadly I know that things are better from the side but I have problems of flexibility - these were kind enough to be at chest level.
For this one, a better angle was sadly not practical for me.  I would have taken so long to get there, that it would have gone (same for so many of my photos unfortunately)



IMG_3913Grasshopper by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Jul 16, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Your macro shooting has improved.  I like how now you are obtaining different angles of the subjects rather than just shooting them from above.  This makes them so much interesting.
> ...



Aye, I know what you mean about the flexibility thing.  I'm just back from a fishing trip in the Highlands/Cairngorms and had to climb the steepest path I've ever climbed, well over a mile and god knows the gradient.  No way could I go rolling about in the undergrowth today looking for insects.  I'm aching in areas where I didn't even know I had areas.


----------



## davholla (Jul 16, 2020)

One of the good things about hot places is that there are so many insects that you don't have to bend down - like this one.




CricketIMG_3213 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice job capturing the bee pictures.  Nice image set =]


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 16, 2020)

nice set


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 16, 2020)

Dave, each batch is better than the last! Love the crab spider shots!


----------



## Donde (Jul 18, 2020)

Excellent!


----------

